# WTS Orvis 5 wt w/Tioga Reel



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

WTS Orvis 5 wt w/Tioga Reel ... now 90, was 140 bucks. PM if interested.


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

I ain't using the darn thing. Price down to 90 bucks.


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

New price: 55 bucks, rod is 9 ft. Want to move it. Outfit is collecting dust.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

If I didn't already have two 5wt setups, then I'd be all over this.

Catching specks on a 5wt is a blast!


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Where are you located, i might be interested.


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

PM sent Hound_dog


----------



## flydoc (Dec 14, 2012)

I'll take it for 70 if you ship to Colorado.


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks for the offer flydoc, but I want to sell local.


----------



## stanler (Jan 5, 2014)

Where are you located


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm in Navarre.


----------



## Saltyfly (Jun 4, 2016)

Is your fly rod still for sale?


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

Yes sir ... it is.


----------



## raptor45 (May 7, 2015)

I'll be interested in it if you'll ship to Oklahoma. A local UPS store can pack it and ship it for a few bucks and you can include it in your price. Also, got any pics you can post?

thanks


----------



## PA_Bass (Dec 27, 2014)

steelhead - PM sent. I'm in Navarre as well and I could pick it up today...


----------



## Saltyfly (Jun 4, 2016)

Thank you for replying to me. I can drive over now if your available. My number is 850-525-4807 if you want to text me or PM me with a meet location.


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

Items sold ... Thanks PFF


----------

